# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم McnPro-Box  Mcnpro box ChinaRes Editor 1.19 released

## mohamed73

*Mcnpro box ChinaRes Editor 1.19 released*   Fix Saving phrases to Excel bugsFixed MT6225x detecting bugsAdd Burmese font supported
  Code:
 If your windows system did not show the language, 
you have to install the myanmar font manualy, then restart
the software one more time ,the font file was including the 
update pack alreadyImproved Ringtones detecting from bin fileCorrected other small reported bugs   *Upgrading from Previous Versions:*   Version  of 1.19 is a maintenance release. request install Suite version 2.0.7  at first, so we are recommend all customers running prior versions  upgrade to last version be more stability! As usual, new version is  available for all customers with valid, To download that from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] !   *Special thanks Krit from K-boxteam*  
More information please الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Best regards ! 
Mcnbox

----------


## seffari

متابعة سريعة بارك الله فيك

----------

